# Unknackbares" Denuvo-DRM-System angeblich ausgehebelt



## Pegasos (3. Dezember 2014)

Das Kopierschutzsystem Denuvo-DRM gilt als das sicherste System, um PC-Games vor Software-Piraterie zu schützen. Es galt bisher sogar als "unknackbar". 

Um dieses System ranken sich viele Gerüchte. So soll es Denuvo angeblich möglich sein, Solid State Drives (SSD) unbrauchbar zu machen. Allerdings konnte dies bisher noch nie nachgewiesen werden. Trotzdem gilt das System zu Knacken in der Cracker-Szene als Königsdisziplin. 

Nun soll es der aus China stammenden Cracker-Gruppe 3DM doch gelungen sein, dieses Kopierschutzsystem zu knacken. Allerdings bedeutet dies nicht automatisch, dass es für Spiele mit diesem Kopierschutz auch einen Crack geben wird. 


Quelle :  http://winfuture.de/news,84829.html


----------



## azzih (3. Dezember 2014)

Nur weil ein Spiel nicht gleich mit den Standart Crack Tools sich knacken lässt, heisst das nicht, dass der Kopierschutz auch "unknackbar" ist. Nur ne Frage der Zeit bis es auch für dessen Spiele passende Cracks gibt.


----------



## uka (3. Dezember 2014)

"unknackbar" - tja das ist ja auch grade wie eine Herausforderung an die Gruppen .


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. Dezember 2014)

Pegasos schrieb:


> Das Kopierschutzsystem Denuvo-DRM gilt als das sicherste System, um PC-Games vor Software-Piraterie zu schützen. Es galt bisher sogar als "unknackbar".
> 
> Um dieses System ranken sich viele Gerüchte. So soll es Denuvo angeblich möglich sein, Solid State Drives (SSD) unbrauchbar zu machen. Allerdings konnte dies bisher noch nie nachgewiesen werden. Trotzdem gilt das System zu Knacken in der Cracker-Szene als Königsdisziplin.
> 
> ...



Warum man da jetzt Winfuture verlinken muss, wo wir die News VORHER hatten, verstehe ich nicht.

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Files...nuvos-Anti-Tamper-angeblich-umgangen-1144470/


----------



## uka (3. Dezember 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Warum man da jetzt Winfuture verlinken muss, wo wir die News VORHER hatten, verstehe ich nicht.
> 
> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Files...nuvos-Anti-Tamper-angeblich-umgangen-1144470/



Hm was soll man dazu sagen? Ich habe Sie auch erst durch den Link gefunden - auch das Ihr schon eine News zum AC-Leak bei Ubisoft habt (wofür ich ne User-News geschrieben habe) habe ich erst 3 Stunden später oder so gesehen (durch Zufall).


----------



## Pegasos (3. Dezember 2014)

Sorry dann habe ich das wohl nicht gesehen !*liegt wohl an der neuen Startseite von euch*


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. Dezember 2014)

Pegasos schrieb:


> Sorry dann habe ich das wohl nicht gesehen !*liegt wohl an der neuen Startseite von euch*



Haha, nice try


----------



## Pegasos (3. Dezember 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Haha, nice try



  Nein ich habe diese News gestern auf der PCGH Startseite nicht gesehen *grumel* und nein ich bin nicht blind   aber es geht ja auch andern so


----------



## DiabloJulian (3. Dezember 2014)

Naja wenn ihr schon auf eure News verweist, könntet ihr auch häufiger auf die User-News verweisen, falls diese schon vorher vorhanden waren.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (3. Dezember 2014)

gnarf, löschen ^^


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (4. Dezember 2014)

DiabloJulian schrieb:


> Naja wenn ihr schon auf eure News verweist, könntet ihr auch häufiger auf die User-News verweisen, falls diese schon vorher vorhanden waren.



Das machen wir in der Regel auch. Ausnahmen gibt es natürlich.


----------



## Kondar (4. Dezember 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Haha, nice try



nein; ich fand auch die alte deutlich übersichtlicher.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (4. Dezember 2014)

Außerdem heißt das ja noch nicht, dass man es spielen kann und ob es dann überhaupt noch läuft etc. pp. . H.A.W.X - 2 hat knapp 2 Jahre gebraucht, bis sie das Game gecrackt hatten. Das war schon lustig zuzusehen, wie das alle mal "testen" wollten aber nicht konnten. Ich würde es ganz einfach machen. Verändern sich bestimme Dateien oder werden Protokolle nicht so übertragen/ausgeführt wie sie sollen, ist Schicht im Schacht.


----------



## saphira33 (4. Dezember 2014)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Außerdem heißt das ja noch nicht, dass man es spielen kann und ob es dann überhaupt noch läuft etc. pp. . H.A.W.X - 2 hat knapp 2 Jahre gebraucht, bis sie das Game gecrackt hatten. Das war schon lustig zuzusehen, wie das alle mal "testen" wollten aber nicht konnten. Ich würde es ganz einfach machen. Verändern sich bestimme Dateien oder werden Protokolle nicht so übertragen/ausgeführt wie sie sollen, ist Schicht im Schacht.



Dann bist du jetzt offizieller Befürworter von Immer Online DRM... auch das wird gecrackt werden indem irgendwie das Senden der Files nicht gemacht wird oder indem man einfach offline Spielt.


----------



## JimSim3 (4. Dezember 2014)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Außerdem heißt das ja noch nicht, dass man es spielen kann und ob es dann überhaupt noch läuft etc. pp. . H.A.W.X - 2 hat knapp 2 Jahre gebraucht, bis sie das Game gecrackt hatten. Das war schon lustig zuzusehen, wie das alle mal "testen" wollten aber nicht konnten. Ich würde es ganz einfach machen. Verändern sich bestimme Dateien oder werden Protokolle nicht so übertragen/ausgeführt wie sie sollen, ist Schicht im Schacht.



Ganz einfach. 

Und dann wird einfach die Überprüfung ob Daten verändert wurden etc. durch den Crack entfernt und alles ist wieder beim alten... Es kann keinen permanenten Kopierschutz geben. Schon allein keinen der rein auf Software basiert. Man kann höchstens den Aufwand erhöhen der betrieben werden muss um den Kopierschutz zu umgehen in dem man spezielle Hardware verlangt bzw. mit dem Spiel mitliefert. Damit macht man immerhin das Reverse-Engineering teurer, aber nen dauerhafter Schutz ist auch das nicht...

Das einzige was DRM bringt ist eine gewisse Zeitexklusivität. Angesichts der rapide fallenden Preise bei PC-Spielen dürfte das Hauptanliegen der Entwickler ohnehin sein: Hauptsache das Spiel lässt sich im 1. Monat nicht kopieren.
 Auf mehr kann man eigentlich nicht hoffen...


----------



## .oLo. (4. Dezember 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Haha, nice try




Muss ja nicht zwingend Kritik sein, neues heist ja nicht schlechtes, sondern oftmals nur "gewöhnungsbedürftig"... Mir entgeht auch gern mal ne News, da ich mich noch nicht so recht ans neue Layout gewöhnen konnte.


----------



## Bl4ckH34d (5. Dezember 2014)

Kein Kopierschutz der Welt ist Safe Genug, alles wird Gekrackt ab und zu dauerts halt länger, Selbst Games wie The Crew wurden bereits Gekrackt und Releast und das kurz nach dem offizielen Release seitens Entwickler,  also Abwarten und Tee Trinken,


----------



## Insider (7. Dezember 2014)

*@Bl4ckH34d*

Nach kurzer Google Recherche ist klar, das die angebliche erfolgreiche The Crew Kopierschutz Aushebelung nicht funktioniert und das Game nicht startet.


----------



## RavionHD (7. Dezember 2014)

The Crew ist always on, das kann nicht geknackt werden.


----------



## max0r_ (7. Dezember 2014)

Denke alles ist irgendwie knackbar... Ist alles eine Frage des Aufwands.
Selbst MMOs, die ja komplett auf Servern laufen haben sie geknackt.


----------



## BabaYaga (7. Dezember 2014)

Always on ist geknackt (gabs ja schon früher von Ubi), dauert nur seine Zeit bis die Daten zum emulieren gesammelt wurden. (Falls sich das noch jemand antut...)


----------



## RavionHD (7. Dezember 2014)

Major Fletcher schrieb:


> Always on ist geknackt (gabs ja schon früher von Ubi), dauert nur seine Zeit bis die Daten zum emulieren gesammelt wurden. (Falls sich das noch jemand antut...)



Und welchen Sinn hat das bei einem Spiel wie The Crew?


----------



## RainbowCrash (7. Dezember 2014)

RavionHD schrieb:


> The Crew ist always on, das kann nicht geknackt werden.



N XBOX Release gibt schon, und das lässt sich durchaus auch offline zocken. Ich hab währen der Beta nie die Möglichkeit gehabt das Online-Feature zu testen. Und wenns n PC Release geben würde wär das schon lange geladen, nur um zu sehen ob die Bugs der Beta jetzt behoben wurden. The Crew ist da ein Paradebeispiel für ein Game das ich nicht mal als Key jetzt kaufen würde. Da ist die schlechte Erfahrung der Beta noch zu stark.


----------



## Herbststurm (8. Dezember 2014)

Der Denuvo-DRM wird sicherlich nicht ewig sicher bleiben, ist halt das übliche Katz & Maus Spielchen.
----------------------------------------------

An das neue Layout der Seite habe ich mich auch noch nicht gewöhnt, hat eher dazu geführt, dass ich weniger die News lese als vorher


----------

